
What do you notice in Nerds 2.0.1 -- a Great Three Part PBS Web Documentary? - vlad
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4599819258094767185&q=nerds+2.0.1
======
vlad
I hate those shirts, pants, old monitors, bad haircuts, and huge glasses, but
this is pretty cool.

8 mins in: Excite in 1994.

11 minutes: "Jeff Bezos figured out books were the ideal internet product
because you don't need to touch in order to buy." It's funny that the
warehouse looks like a library, but were already valued at B$1 before profit
or technology.

Steve Ballmer - "I probably get at least 100 pieces of e-mail a day. E-mail is
#1!" So, let's buy hotmail and not do anything with it for the next 10 years
except change the user interface to blue!

